# A Black Russian Followed By A White Russian



## wotsch (Jan 5, 2011)

In April 2011, I hooked my first 3AKA3 MO CCCP Vostok Komandirskie in the Bay and 3 months later, a second one, in a bit better condition, arrived. The better one was put on the Yuri Gagarin leather strap that the first one came on:



Komandirskis02small by wotsch2, on Flickr

I did wonder at the time why I had bought two of the same watch, but I don't suppose anyone on the forum would think that particularly strange (although the off-forum normals in the real world probably think we're all barking).

Well, 19 months later and after a small detour, the next 3AKA3 MO CCCP arrived - this time a white-dialled one, also on an unusual Eastern Bloc strap:



Komandirskis01small by wotsch2, on Flickr

So now, instead of a pair of black-dialled ones, I now have a much more satisfying pair of complementary ones:



Komandirskis03small by wotsch2, on Flickr

The straps complement each other too, even though the design is not quite the same. Both straps are quite rudimentary, but they do suit the watches well:



Komandirskis07small by wotsch2, on Flickr



Komandirskis04small by wotsch2, on Flickr



Komandirskis06small by wotsch2, on Flickr

I'm not sure what to do about the other black-dialled one - I suppose I should think about passing it on, but I haven't got around to that yet.

Cheers!

-wotsch


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

That was a good post. Love those straps and yes we are barking.

:msn-tongue:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

My pair say hi...

*Vostok Komanderskie, cal.2414A 17 Jewels, circa 1980s*


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Yuri Gagarin! I remember him. They gave him a YG 1 numberplate on his tour of Britain waaaaaaay back when I were a lad! :yes:

PICS courtesy of Google!

Mike


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

your not mad mate ive got 16 vostocks so far,,,,,,, thats mad :tongue2:


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

chris.ph said:


> your not mad mate ive got 16 vostocks so far,,,,,,, thats mad :tongue2:


Only 16? Vostok noob....


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

i forgot about you :notworthy:


----------



## wotsch (Jan 5, 2011)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> My pair say hi...


I do like those straps!

-wotsch


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

wotsch said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > My pair say hi...
> ...


As sold by our host Nylon Heavy Duty :rltb:

Personally I think they are the best straps for Russian watches


----------

